# poem



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

Lend Me A Kitten

I will lend to you for awhile a kitten, God said.
For you to love while he lives, and mourn when he's dead.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, or maybe two or three.
But will you, 'till I call him back, take care of him for me?
He'll bring his charms to gladden you and, should his stay be brief
you'll always have his memories as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return.
But there are lessons taught below I want this kitten to learn.

I've looked the whole world over in search of teachers true.
And from the folk that crowds life's land I have chosen you.
Now will you give him all your love, nor think the labor vain?
Nor hate me when I come to take my kitten home again?

My heart replied, "My Lord, Thy Will Be Done"
For all the joys this kitten brings the risk of grief I'll run.
We'll shelter him with tenderness, we'll love him while we may.
And for the happiness we've known, forever grateful stay.
But should you call him back much sooner than we planned.
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and try to understand.
If, by our love we've managed your wishes to achieve,
Then in memory of him who we loved, please help us while we grieve.
When our cherished kitten departs this world of strife,
Please send yet another needing soul for us to love all his life.

-Author Unknown
Adapted from Thy Will Be Done by Edgar Guest


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's lovely, Clarissa, and so true. God lends us these sweet creatures for just a little while, and what a privilege it is to have their love.


----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

very nice poem!


----------

